# Mount St. Marys Church, Leeds



## meanwood_monks (Apr 27, 2008)

Well this has been bugging us for a while. Today was our day and we managed it.
Now this is one fantastic looking place but also in the presbytery, theres some really bad fire damage and its very dangerous. Still we explored the ground floor and basement of the presbytery. The stair where a no go as most of them had gone :s 

Had to use the old flash, as Id left the tripod in the car. Still wasnt alot to shoot in the presbytery as it was really baddly damaged.















So no death, off to the main event.






















We've got more photos and a video on our forums.
Take a Look 
Well it was a hell of a trip and really glad we did it.
Hope you liked what we saw


----------



## Bishop (Apr 27, 2008)

Shameful that this fine building has been neglected like this. I've heard of this church before, I seem to remember reading that it was regarded as one of the finest Catholic churches in Britain.

Short history of the church.
http://www.lihcs.org.uk/mtstmarys.html

Good stuff meanwood_monks.

b


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 27, 2008)

Mate love it, how are you?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 27, 2008)

Bishop said:


> Shameful that this fine building has been neglected like this. I've heard of this church before, I seem to remember reading that it was regarded as one of the finest Catholic churches in Britain.
> 
> Short history of the church.
> http://www.lihcs.org.uk/mtstmarys.html
> ...



Unfortunately the Church's location and its Grade 2* listing, has meant it standing empty and decaying for years. It was in a parlous state in the very early 90s, when we used the nearby school swimming baths. Have not ventured into that area of Leeds for years. There were supposed to be massive redevelopments, but some of these were knocked back a few years ago. 

Sadly nobody with any architectural flair, has come up with any ideas for sympathetic conversion of the interior space. The use of modern glass that goes opaque when an electric current is applied, would allow separate meeting rooms, galleries, cafe etc to be added to the interior. When not in use, a flick of a switch would reveal the original interior to visitors. The interior of this church would make a great space for many public activities, if only there was the will and foresight there.


----------



## phill.d (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey. I gotta applaud you lads here! you didn't hang about. spot on. Top job!!!


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 28, 2008)

Despite the condition of it, it still looks a nice church!  Well done for getting in!  Lets hope someone does something with it before it gets even worse!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

That is just such a beautiful interior...some gorgeous carvings there...and yet you wouldn't think it was so special just by seeing the outside! Very nice find, guys.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

That is stunning inside! Looks like there's alot of detail to it. Nice work!


----------



## meanwood_monks (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Guys 
This place really is fantastic. Made us both "wow" as we walked in. We really werent expecting it.

As far as im aware its due to be converted into flats very soon, everything around the church has either been developed or in development. So not sure how long this is going to last. Its such a lovely building its a really shame its going to be ruined by a coversion.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 30, 2008)

meanwood_monks said:


> As far as im aware its due to be converted into flats very soon, everything around the church has either been developed or in development. So not sure how long this is going to last. Its such a lovely building its a really shame its going to be ruined by a coversion.



Sadly conversion seems the only way this building will remain on the skyline, without decaying further. The worrying thing is that although Listed as Grade 2* at present, this bloody Government has put in motion plans to abolish this class of listing. Hence this building will be/or already is, Grade 2. This has major impact on what the developers can legally do, never mind the odd illegal 'accidental' collapse of a wall when a bulldozer mysteriously runs amuck. 

I have a feeling that the lack of great numbers of local residents, has seriously dampened the effect of protests about this development.


----------

